# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Po jakim czasie dziala antybiotyk Dalacin C?

## Wojtek0000

Pytanie biore wyżej wymieniony antybiotyk od wczoraj (2 dawki ),  zgodnie z zaleceniem lekarza stomatologa, po jakim czasie mogę odczuć poprawę(ustępujący ból,bo boli nei do wytrzymania) a problem wygląda w następujący sposób. Tydzień temu w środę szedłem na robienie zęba dolnej 6, dentystka powiedziała że na razie oczyści ząb  i założy plombę i mówiła, że jak się w przyszłości odezwie to trzeba leczyć kanałowo. Otóż w minioną sobotę ząb niemiłosiernie zaczął boleć  i wizyta w poniedziałek i kanałowe leczenie ( czyściła już kanały(nie truła zęba, od razu czyszczenie kanałów, zapytałem czy będzie truć i odpowiedział że nie tylko od razy czyści)  wszystko na znieczuleniu ) no i zatkał ząb i założyła opatrunek  i mówiła że jak będzie boleć to wyskrobać opatrunek to przejdzie i guzik w między czasie skierowanie na rtg zęba . Bolał w nocy więc wyskrobałem i w środę znowu poszedłem do niej już ze zrobionym zdjęciem bo ząb bolał jak cholera. Popatrzała na zdjęcie rtg i mówi że jak zą nie powinien już boleć i znowu założyła opatrunek i powiedziała że jak nie przejdzie ból to najprawdopodobniej usunąć. Wczoraj bolał że po ścianach szlo chodzić i wybrałem się do innej dentystki i opowiedziałem sytuacje i ona że ząb według niej trzeba go leczyć(jest zmiana okołowierzchołkowa) i wyczyściła kanały i wypłukała i zapisała Dalacin C bo mówiła że zapalenie jest (poprzednia dentystka tylko wkładała igiełki w kanały ale nie płukała). No i biore od wczoraj ten antybiotyk a boli boli i boli faszeruje się przeciwbólowymi ale pomagają na 2 godziny tylko (ketanol ) i cierpię katusze, kolejna wizyta w poniedziałek. No i pytanie czy ten antybiotyk zacznie działać, biore od wczoraj (2 dawki )i dziś już drugą dawke?? Czy już przygotowywać się na poniedziałkowe rwanie zęba ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dalacin C - czyli Clindamycyna, już jutro powinieneś czuć się trochę lepiej, antybiotyk sprawi, że ustapi stan zapalny czyli ból. Najlepiej do tego antybiotytku dodatkowo zazyć coś osłonowego. Raczej ten ząb jest do leczenia kanałowego - zmiana okołowierzchołkowa wtedy ustąpi ..poprzednia lekarka wkładając ''igiełki'' prawdopodobnie usunęła chorą miazgę w znieczuleniu i wypełniła ząb lekarstwem.  Spokojnie bez paniki - antybiotyk zażyj do końca , ten ketona przepisał lekarz? go lub inny lek przeciwbólowy - przeciwzapalny np. mocny Ibuprofen 400 mg lub Dexak - dostepny bez rewcepty w aptece. Miałem coś podobnego kiedyś.. ale tu trzeba trochę czasu. Ząb na pewno wymaga leczenia kanałowego lub usunięcia - dziś można znaleźć stomatologa , który przeleczy tego zeba pod mikroskopem nawet na jednej wizycie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojtek0000

Tak byłem u ogólnego żeby poradził co brać i zapisał ketanol a poprzednia dentystka w odpowiedzi na pyatnie co na ból bam brać ? Odpowiedziała ''wszystko co na Pana zadziała'' dlatego poszedłem do ogólnego po rade co brać. Mianowicie dlaczego poparzenia dentystka nie zapisała antybiotyku skoro ta zapisała i mówi że stan zapalny. Czyli antybiotyk działa po około 48h ? Znaczy ból powinien  ustąpić bo teraz nie daje rady, masakra .... Ktoś może miał podobny przypadek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem - czyli w porządku lekarz ogólny  :Wink:  dentystka powinna doradzić jaki lek masz brać przy takim  bólu ewentualnie sama go przepisać na receptę , no można tylko zastanawiać się dlaczego tego nie zrobiła...ale ja bym nie chciał leczyć u niej zębów. Tak, Clindamycyna powinna po dwóch dniach już działać, nawet jeśli ból ustąpił to antybiotyk zawsze bierzemy do końca, napisz jak jest teraz ? Pozdrawiam

----------

